# Watch your Monday 5/15/2006 Recordings



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess the President wants to talk to the nation during primetime on Monday.

So monitor and pad your recordings for Monday Night

Looks like they merged threads:
Here is the new one:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the waring Earl.

Do you think padding the R15 is a good idea, with all the padding issues? It might be better to setup single records for the shows/timeslots afterward.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm..... good question.

I'll leave that up to each individual (I record 24 in HD on the HR10-250)


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm..... good question.
> 
> I'll leave that up to each individual (I record 24 in HD on the HR10-250)


Oh no not another meaningless Presidential speech, so what time will the show "24" be on? Is there a set time or will it on after/whenever Mr. President shuts-up?

Thanks,


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

A note: As of now, my guides show updated times/delays (speech at 8:00 ET, programming at 8:20 or 8:25 ET) for NBC and Fox. No change for ABC or CBS. Either they aren't broadcasting it (is this a pre-emption where it's mandatory?) or they haven't submitted new guide date yet.

And, 24 is shown as starting at 9:20 PM ET.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Isn't Monday the 15th?

J C


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jcwest said:


> Isn't Monday the 15th?
> 
> J C


Well if you want to get all technical about it... 

I made the correction


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

What is padding?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Padding is when you tell the recording to start (early) or end (later) by so many minutes.

So basically you tell the DVR.... Yes, I know the guide says the show ends at 10:00, but I want you to record an extra 30 minutes to make sure I get it all.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ghstbstr said:


> Oh no not another meaningless Presidential speech, so what time will the show "24" be on? Is there a set time or will it on after/whenever Mr. President shuts-up?
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah if he could do his job right, we wouldn't need his half-baked excuses....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Yeah if he could do his job right, we wouldn't need his half-baked excuses....


Ok enough of the political jabs. Lets keep it on topic.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok enough of the political jabs. Lets keep it on topic.


Well isn't that the topic:lol: j/k


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Earl

Get on the horn...this is a great opportunity for D* to test VOD, they can push those prime time shows and I'm sure people would pay $2 not to listen to the Pres.

SP edit


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Well isn't that the topic:lol: j/k


Ya but political talk usually turns into something nasty


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> *Ok enough of the political jabs*. Lets keep it on topic.


Yup. Bush is better than John Kerry and considering all of the fallout he has to deal with from the idioitic Clinton he is not doing that bad.

It seems anytime things go wrong people who do not like Bush take the time to blame it on him because they do not like not because he can or cannot do anything about it.

Remember he is only the president, he cannot make all of the descisions...there is congress and senate.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

monkcee said:


> Earl
> 
> Get on the horn...this is a great opportunity for D* to test VOD, they can push those prime time shows and I'm sure people would pay $2 not to listen to the Pres.
> 
> SP edit


You know what....

This would be a "perfect" week if FOX VOD was up and running..
As there is going to be a good number of people that it gets messed up for.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You know what....
> 
> This would be a "perfect" week if FOX VOD was up and running..
> As there is going to be a good number of people that it gets messed up for.


VOD for all of them would be nice, I realized mine fubar'd My Name is Earl and I only got about 18 minutes of it.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

In case you missed "the other" Presidential address.:lol:

http://movies.crooksandliars.com/SNL-Al-Gore-5-14-06.wmv


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> In case you missed "the other" Presidential address.:lol:
> 
> http://movies.crooksandliars.com/SNL-Al-Gore-5-14-06.wmv


That had me rolling on the floor Saturday night.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

WATCH YOUR RECORDINGS....

The President just finished:

CBS didn't adjust any of the guide data
ABC didn't adjust any of the guide data
NBC is now about 7 minutes EARLY
FOX is about 2 minutes EARLY


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Earl, I really dislike over padding. 

Hopefully -2 normal record will get 24 for her just like she likes. +30 for that ABC show...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Yeah if he could do his job right, we wouldn't need his half-baked excuses....


you are absolutely right pretty bad when a presidents approval rating is lower than the mandatory age to become president. :lol:


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

morgantown said:


> Thanks Earl, I really dislike over padding.
> 
> Hopefully -2 normal record will get 24 for her just like she likes. +30 for that ABC show...


If it makes you feel any better I "padded" my receiver and my R15 decided to NOT record prison break AND 24. Both of which WERE in the TDL. I'm furious Thanks Bush!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> If it makes you feel any better I "padded" my receiver and my R15 decided to NOT record prison break AND 24. Both of which WERE in the TDL. I'm furious Thanks Bush!


FYI, you can't overlap padding on the same channel (Not sure if you did this or not) even if there is nothing recording on the same tuner. If you padded only padded the begining of prisonbreak and the end of 24 you might have been fine (but the R15 does some weird things when you pad shows). If you padded the end and the beginning of both shows you will definately have issues (because R15 can't tune both tuners to the same channel).


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

did nothing at all, 24 recorded just fine, appearently the guide data updated.


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> FYI, you can't overlap padding on the same channel (Not sure if you did this or not) even if there is nothing recording on the same tuner. If you padded only padded the begining of prisonbreak and the end of 24 you might have been fine (but the R15 does some weird things when you pad shows). If you padded the end and the beginning of both shows you will definately have issues (because R15 can't tune both tuners to the same channel).


Padded the beginning of Prison Break and the End of 24. I got the shaft and it recorded nothing, and I forgot I cancelled 24 on the R10 because I forced it to record CSI:Miami. Good thing I utilize single tuners 

Anyone know where I can find prison break to watch it?  PM me if you know, so the mods don't get mad.


----------

